# Best option for an English-speaking 7-year-old on a 3-month visit?



## mefoster (Apr 19, 2013)

*Best school option for an English-speaking 7-year-old on a 3-month visit?*

Hello all,

I'm a Canadian citizen working as lecturer at a UK university. It's looking like I will have a three-month "visiting professor" position at Sapienza University in Rome next spring. I'm just starting to look into the immigration logistics of all of this: but, assuming it all works out, I'd like my family to come over with me. My son will be 7 years old by then, and in P2 in the Scottish school system, and he only speaks English. What would be his school options? Do any of the super-expensive English-speaking international schools take kids for such a short visit?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------

